

Minecraft Hot Air Balloon Mod - jarin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZewNPeTWKE

======
jarin
"A simple mod for Minecraft that adds a craftable hot air balloon. The player
can ride the balloon and control the balloon's height using the space bar. The
balloon will always float in the current wind direction, which is random and
changes slowly and randomly with time."

It always amazes me what people will come up with (and also how simple things
can be so delightful).

